# Our old lady has gone



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Some of you have met her, but yesterday morning our greyhound/whippet cross, Mally aged 18 went to join her friends at the Rainbow bridge, she went to sleep in my arms looking into my eyes as the vet released her from all pain and suffering.

Run fast and free, we already miss you


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi,
our sympathies are with you, feel the pain


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Tina Im so sorry to hear of the loss of your faithful friend Mally.
Bless her she is running free now
Love Mavis Ray and Louis :lol:

Silent Feet.

Your feet are silent, we no longer hear.
Your laboured breathing, we no longer fear.
Your bright big brown eyes now dull, Your lost vision is but a lull. 


I need to smell you on days when wet, to watch you sleep without a fret.
To rest when coming home from walks, I miss so much our silly talks.
I`m sure you understood my every word, No its not at all absurd.


You touch my leg I feel it now, 
I know your here 
Wish time we could turn back, so once more I hear your yap. 

So much you did to lift my heart, now so painfull were apart.
But now no longer in any pain,
Rest my angel till we meet again.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Commiserations, Tina. She reached a good age, and I'm sure she was loved during her time with you.

Gerald, Annie and a woof from Tess


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Tina. Mally had a good life with you and Glen. Running with the others now pain free.

Sonja


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and I know how much it hurts for those left behind,


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

very sorry to hear of your loss,
Kelvyn, Cat & Pushka


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Losing a faithfull pet is like losing a child.

Dogs never let you down. You must have many happy memories.
We lost two collies earlier this year. Each a different character. We know how you must feel


Dave p


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Tina & Glenn.

Rita and I are so sorry to hear about Mally. She was a lovely affectionate dog, and at 18, she had a good run.
Stay with the memories and the good times. 

R I P Mally.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your sad news,she reached a good age and it sounds like you gave her a lovely life right up to the end.

I have been through the same situation several times and I know it hurts,but one day hopefully in the not too distant future you will be able to think of her,remember the good times,and smile.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for you Tina, Glenn,

Mally is running free now and out of pain.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rainbow bridge*

Tina & Glenn

Mally lived to a grand age and you will always have those memories.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tina and Glen

18 years - wow that is a great age for Molly. It shows how loved and cared for she was

stew,sho and jess


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

So sorry Tina. We still miss our Meg who lost in november. In fact we miss her terribly. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Tina and family. She must have had a great life with to reach 18. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read your news.

Run free at the Bridge Mally

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you both 

Run free Mally at the bridge


Jacquie


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lady J, my sympathies. Having experienced dog bereavement twice within a short space of 3.5 weeks 9 months ago (two dachsies, brothers, aged 17) I can imagine how you must be feeling.

Regards, JCH07


----------

